# STATUS: WAITING FOR NREMT QC???



## BLSGoddess (Jun 15, 2017)

So I submitted my application today and my professor already verified my course completion and skills and i paid the $80 fee the only thing holding me from getting a test date is the status says : waiting for NREMT QC. How long does it take for that clear? Does this show up on everyones application?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 16, 2017)

call 1-614-888-4484, ask for Bob, he (or if he's not there, one of his coworkers) should be able to answer any questions you.  If you do get bob, tell him Eunice says hi


----------

